# Video...Callaway Square-Head Driver



## mrbillinoc (Dec 4, 2006)

Here's a link to Callaway's new Square-Head Driver......

http://www.callawaygolf.com/en.CLUBS.Drivers.FTiDriver.html?gcid=2048


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link. 

The first impressions part was pretty funny. :laugh:


----------

